# Help / Guidance



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

We currently have an oldish Hymer 544 (1994), but are looking to change to an Adria Twin. We have decided upon this due to the fact that we want only one vehicle and that the van is 3 berth.

However, I have a few questions that I hope you may be able to help with.

I want the van that is around 5.6m long. What year did this change to a longer length?

How well winterised/insulated are the vans and what is the heating system? We use our Hymer for skiing and would like to do the same with the Adria.

What can you get privately for around £20K? 

Do all the models have a fixed bed at the back or do some have a dinette that converts to a bed?

Any idea on mpg?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello 504329lt! Do you have a name? :? 

If you go to Home... Members List... and search by motorhome, you'll find 115 Adria Twin owners registered on MHF. Some have never posted at all but some have contributed quite a few posts. 

If they are subscribers, perhaps you could exchange PMs with them and attain the information you need. Any help?


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

http://home.mobile.de/home/showDeta...=false&showModels=false&hideVehicleType=false

This looks good value. Does anyone know anything of the Adria Flex Duo?


----------

